# but here's the slimy part...



## up all night (May 12, 2010)

Before I suspected anything, my H and I were having a conversation about our sex life and I mentioned something he hadn't done in a very long time and he said to me laughing "oh I dont do those things to my wife, only my girlfriend!" He always made stupid jokes like that and we were always able to laugh together, I was not a jelous person but this time I actually got mad because our sex life was nothing to be joking about at the time. 
Then another time, during the summer my H decided to take our 8 year old son and his 10 year niece to work with him. When they got home I asked my son if he had fun and what they did. He started telling me which of my H's co-workers were the nicest and then suddenly he said smiling, "oh and dad has a girlfriend." I asked him what he meant and he said
that my H introduced him to the girl that works there and that he said "look son, this is my girlfriend" and I said "oh really?" and my son said "but it was a joke mom" and then I said "I know, your dad is so silly!"

I asked my H why he would behave that way and make such cruel jokes about it right in our faces. 
He dropped his head and said "I swear, I dont know! I'm so sorry!"

Who does this?


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

You love him. Tell him. I think he's an idiot. But aren't all men. Anger brings anger. Distance brings distance. FORGIVE HIM. But don't trust him. Be kind. I can speak to strategy but not tactics. To each there own. Let him know how much you care.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I think you have resentments and/or insecurity issues. My wife and I joke like that all the time.

She has here "work spouse" who in a hearbeat will take her to lunch, my kids love this guy, so what. I'm not threatened at all!! I know where I stand.

When she is out of town I always joke..........and send her a txt like "I called the hotel to get transferred to your room and they said" "Oh the room with all of the noises coming out of it" "You really need to keep it down honey!!"

or 

I'll call her in the morning and say "Come on now just kick him out and talk to your hubby for a minute"

It's all in good fun at least with us it is!! We know where the truth lies.

So, either you don't trust your husband or there are some resentments what do you think?


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess all of that can't hurt!! If he is up to nothing he could question her behavior and could easily spin it the other way around. Why are you so paranoid all of a sudden? Are you doing something you shouldn't be? Especially if their relationship wasn't like this in the first place.

My wife came home and said "I want to see all bank statements, cell phone bills, emails, investments" I would ask her "Okay what's the real issue!! You haven't cared for 13 years what's up?"


----------



## up all night (May 12, 2010)

okay, my bad. I guess you guys missed my earlier posts. This was "before I suspected". 

I caught him! Yeah, 1 month ago yesterday. He had a 2 year affair with the co-worker he joked about to our son. 

This is why ME, his wife and best friend for 17 years, is feeling completely betrayed! 

I feel like someone or something took my husband and an imposter is now living with me!
Who is this man? He's so sorry!! He says "what can I do to make it better?" 
I want to start again, can I? Should I?


----------

